# Optimierung der Auflösung



## radiac (18. Aug 2009)

Hallo. Ich hab da mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Spieleprogrammierung.

Wenn man ein eigenes Spiel schreiben möchte, kommt man ja nicht um Grafiken herum.
So setzt man sich am Anfang eine Größe, auf der dann das gesamte Spiel basiert.
Ich habe mir überlegt ein Spiel in einer Auflösung von 800x600 zu schreiben.

Jedoch habe ich eine Desktop Auflösung von 1680 x 1050. Da ich aber alle breiten der der Auflösungen mit dem Spiel ansprechen will, muss ich das ja irgendwie anpassen können.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Oder sogar ein gutes Tutorial?
Es würde auch schon ein einfaches Beispiel mit einem Bild ausreichen das 800 x 600 Groß ist. Und wenn man das JFrame von JPanel auf Fullscreen umstellt, das es sich eben anpasst. Mir ist bewusst, das es da evt. zu Qualitätseinbusen kommen kann. Aber das nehm ich in Kauf.

Würde mich auf Hilfe sehr freuen .

Viele Grüße Radiac


----------



## Gastredner (18. Aug 2009)

Hier gibt es ein kurzes Tutorial inklusive Beispiele, wie man den Full Screen Exclusive Mode nutzt und auch die Auflösung einstellt.


----------



## Marco13 (18. Aug 2009)

Qualitätseinbussen ist ein dehnbarer Begriff: Dass ein 800x600 Bild nicht so hübsch aussieht, wenn man es _größer_ skaliert, ist eine Sache. Wichtiger ist aber u.U. dass das Bild bei 1680x1050 ja auch übel verzerrt (in der Breite gestreckt) wird.


----------



## Antoras (18. Aug 2009)

Umso höher die Auflösung umso höher die theoretische Qualität. 
Grund: Du erstellst keine große Grafik mit der du deine Objekte texturierst, sondern du erstellst dir eine relativ kleine Grafik und ordnest diese so oft nebeneinander an bis sie dein komplettes Objekt texturieren. 

Ist auch erheblich performanter, als riesengroße speicherlastige Grafiken zu verwenden.

Wenn du dann die Auflösung anpasst, dann musst du natürlich auch dementsprechend mehr bzw. weniger der Teilgrafiken laden - eben so lange bis deine Objekte fertig texturiert sind.


----------



## radiac (20. Aug 2009)

Hi, und danke für eure Antworten .

Ich versuche erstmal das Tutorial. Wenn das für mich akzeptabel aussieht belasse ich es dabei. Sollte es aber sehr unerträglich sein, versuch ich das mal mit den variablen kacheln .

Ich werde warscheinlich auch die mindestauflösung von 800x600 auf 1024 x 768 setzen.
Das müsste ja heut zu Tage Minimum sein .

Ich melde mich wieder, und geb dann kurz bescheid, wie es aussieht .

Viele Grüße Radiac


----------

